# Don't forget Eddie Alvarez and Jorge Masvidal Will Fight For Bellator Tommorrow Night



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey guys this is a quick reminder that Bellator Fighting Championships will be debuting tommorrow night *(4/3)* on ESPN Deportes with the opening fights of their LW tournament. 

Jorge Masvidal and Eddie Alvarez will be competing in seperate bouts.

If any of you guys aren't familiar with either of these LW fighters, trust me they don't dissapoint.


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Jorge..............Backyard and Bodog!!!

Thanks for the reminder, I knew he had a fight coming up.....


----------

